# Question regarding H1B



## madster39 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm Irish citizen living in the US on a H1B visa. I met a great girl last christmas. I won't bore you with the details of how our relationship has developed but i was wondering what options we have. She is a school teacher and is willing to take a career break of up to 5 years (after doing some long distance) to see if what we have is real before ever considering marriage.

Is there a visa she can get or that i file for her? Could she work here if there is one?

Would appreciate any help on this.

Thanks,
Madster39


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Is this girlfriend an Irish citizen, a US citizen, or "none of the above"? 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## madster39 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Is this girlfriend an Irish citizen, a US citizen, or "none of the above"?
> Cheers,
> Bev


She is an Irish citizen


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you were married, she could get a dependent visa - which would mean she couldn't work in the US. But if you're still in the "considering" stages, you may have to be content with frequent visits making use of the VWP.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with Bev.

There is no visa that you could sponsor her for - unless you were married - so that just leaves HER getting a work visa for herself in order to live and work in the US.


----------

